# US Plastics group order



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There seems to be an interest in a Group Order from US Plastics for the next meeting. So far we have several items that may be of interest. I also have a 10% discount on our next order if placed withint the next 30 days.

1) Shipping bags - I will be ordering these for me and will have prices for 100 count bags of bags available after they are received. You can see the below thread for more info:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10162

2) Tygon Tubing - We can also order this but I believe it comes in only 10' lengths. Please see thread and add to it if you are interested in ordering. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10170

3) Pail Liners, 5g buckets and clear plastic containers: Please see theis thread for more info: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10184

If you are interested in ordering any of the above or want to add to the list, let me know. We should be able to save on the shipping by combining all of the above into one order. US Plastics is located in Lima and my 1st order was here the next day. If there is anything you would like to order, please respond by this Sunday so I can place the order on Monday. That should get the order here in plenty of time for the meeting.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Are you guys using the Tygon for CO2 line? If so, I'll take two 10ft sections to replace the standard blue air line I'm currently using just so long as it's the same ID/OD as the air line tubing.

One 5 Gallon Clear Carb-x® Container 18" x 12" x 9", item# 6587
One Clear Carb-x® Lid for 18" x 12" Containers, item# 6588

I'd also like to get another CO2 line check valve, but there are different types and sizes.. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...e=USPlastic&category_name=45&product_id=20411 and http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...e=USPlastic&category_name=45&product_id=15641

Oh yeah...and the brass barb fitting going to the 85gal's reactor corroded and broke. I was wondering why there was being sucked into the reactor every couple of hours...guess I know why!!! So I'll need item# 62020, which is a 3/4"NPT fitting to a 1/4" barbed hose fitting: http://www.usplastic.com/pdfdatafiles/drawings/61133drawing11-2003.pdf

That's all for now. I'll hold off the 5gal buckets until later.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The Tygon is for CO2 line. I have the black norprene right now with a 3/16 ID and it works on all of my CO2 connections. I'm not sure of the OD on my tubing though. 

The tubing Robert received was 3/16" ID and 1/4" OD and that should be similar to mine. The price is right at $17.50 for a 50' roll (not including shipping). It seems we need about 35' now so I will go ahead and order the full 50' and sell the rest at cost (by the foot) to anyone who needs it. 

As far as the check valves, anything with a 3/16" barb should work. I think I have 1/2" npt x 1/8" brass nipples on my reactors and the tubing fits over them nicely. My tubing may be 1/8" ID by 1/4" OD though...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

You're right, Matt. Mine looks like 1/8"ID, 1/4"OD..it should still be able to fit over a 1/4" barbed fitting though.

---
I take that back...It's 3/16"ID, 1/4"OD... oy

---
ok, here's my order in summary:

1x #57176 1/4" check valve
1x #62020 3/4"NPT to 1/4" barbed fitting
3x 10ft Tygon tubing

I'll hold off on these until I get more answers on the emersed growth plan:
>>>1x #6588 rubbermaid 18x12 lid
>>>1x #6587 rubbermaid 18x12 container


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The order was submitted this morning! It should be here either tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

watchout for the religious propaganda that will come with your order from US plastics, hehe


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

fishfry said:


> watchout for the religious propaganda that will come with your order from US plastics, hehe


Oh, yeah... they have a rather ostentatious display right on I-75. I used to pass their facility on my way to and from school driving between Dayton and Toledo.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

fishfry said:


> watchout for the religious propaganda that will come with your order from US plastics, hehe


Yeah, this is my second order. Maybe I can send them some Planted Aquaria Propaganda with my next order


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

fishfry said:


> watchout for the religious propaganda that will come with your order from US plastics, hehe


Explain?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

In the first order I received there was a bunch of paperwork that I didn't bother to read since I was more interested in what I had received, along with some other "religious" materials. It is in their catalog and on their website also.

You can go to their corporate information at the bottom of their website and read a little if you are interested...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The order is in and I will bring it to the meeting on Sunday.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Matt, would you check if the tygon fits over the 1/4" barb on the fitting and the check valve?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Hey Matt, would you check if the tygon fits over the 1/4" barb on the fitting and the check valve?


It does not fit! The tubing has a 1/4" OD and the valve has a 1/4" ID. I would imagine putting the tubing in a little bit of hot water would make the it slide easily over the barbs. I use this method to attach 1/2" OD Eheim tubing to 1/2" ID barbs on reactors. The tubing will need to be cut off afterwards though. Once the tubing cools down, it creates a vacuum fit on the barbs and I have yet to be able to pull the Eheim tubing off of the barbs!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

That's what I was hoping for, Matt - nice and tight. Thanks for checking.


----------

